# Welcome!!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well the DVAGA has officially been started thanks to the kind folks at APC!!! We also have a website that is in the works..... www.dvaga.com.

Things should start rolling soon enough.

Thanks APC!!!

jB


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Too cool. Thank you Art.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Good luck Jason !

It seems like sooner or later entire East Coast will be populated with Plant Clubs  Do you have anything specific on your agenda, number of members, place to meet, etc ?


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's what we are working on...

First Meeting

Discuss what people want out of a club and how to proceed
Hand promotional material for member's local lfs
Door prizes (TBA)
Auction - 
manzanita 
plants
one year membership to AGA
12x12 Rimless Starfire Cube (a reserve of 50.00) (although this may be moved to the third meeting. )

Second Meeting
Discussion on dosing techniques (PMMD v EI or separate dosing)
GW fert care packages. 
Auction

Third Meeting
Chris from www.oceanimage.net will discuss plumbing large tanks and the construction of rimless/braceless tanks. When and how a rimless tank can be constructed. 
Back issues of TAG and PAM as door prizes
Auction

Fourth Meeting 
Special Viewing of Convention Demos and follow-up discussion of aquascaping techniques. Nature aquarium versus the Dutch tank. 
Auction


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Excellent agenda !

What about members ? Do you have anyone already registered ?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, what area do ya'll emcompass?

I drive 1.5+ hrs for some GWAPA meetings, this might not be much more just north.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Good luck guys! You have a good group of people around you so it`ll no doubt be a hit.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you.

Anyone is welcome. We're hoping to schedule the meetings on the second or third Saturday of the month so that it won't interfere with GWAPA meetings. The first couple of meetings will probably be in either Phoenixville or Chonshocken until we get more members. We're working on the member part.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool!

Got the first meeting worked out yet?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Jim. 

We have the format worked out just not the place and time. We're also working on door prizes. It would be nice to have something cool to give out at the first meeting. Should have a time and place in the next couple days. Hope to see you there.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

We in GWAPA have some items that ya'll can give away or use as door prizes. Who can I send them too, PM the address and I'll get them out later in the week.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow. Thank you so much. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Emc2,

The link in your signature was wrong. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Art.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I can pick them up at Seans on Saturday.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Great. I'll pick them up from you. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Jason,
I got your PM. I would like you guys to post or send me info on membership. I look forward to seeing the club get rolling.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys, Jay Luto just tipped me off about your club. A while back I started a Yahoo list, phillyplants, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/phillyplants/ it has the email addresses of a few local old hacks, please drop an announcement on that list. How many people have plan of joining? Have you decided on a meeting place? Valley Forge area would be unfortunately too far for weekday meetings for me, but something near Springfield/Ridley Park would be doable. I wish you luck and hope you can attain critical mass!

Jeff


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Jeff. I was a member of that list. Only posted a few times. I've been trying to get back on the list to post something but I get a message that my email is "bouncing." I'm going to try to set up a new account to post something. 

Looks like the first meeting is going to be in Phoenixville at my place on 2/16. I don't think we have anybody in the Springfield area yet to host a meeting. Looks like we have about 4-5 people at the moment.

Thanks for the support. Hope you can make it.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Emc2 said:


> Looks like the first meeting is going to be in Phoenixville at my place on 2/16. I don't think we have anybody in the Springfield area yet to host a meeting. Looks like we have about 4-5 people at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the support. Hope you can make it.


Phoenixville is a bit of a drive, thats unfortunately a bit farther than some GWAPA meetings for me. If you can move it to a weekend I might be able to make it, especially during the warmer months when I'm looking for a good weekend motorcycle trip  GWAPA does weekend meetings so it can be joint Baltimore/DC, it really opens up some options for some of us out of town with jobs that run late into the evening at times.

Jeff


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

My fault Jeff. I'm getting my dates mixed up. We are definitly on a weekend. We were talking about either the 2nd or third saturday of each month which would make the first meeting 2/18. If your up for a motorcycle drive you can't beat valley forge. Don't quote me on the date though till I get together with Jason and confimr it.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice picture on DVAGA webpage. I suggest a second page. Add meeting details, time, place, directions. Also links to GWAPA, APC, etc.

I might make it to the meeting; (if I may be going "home" to Delaware Valley [Blue Bell] for President's Day)

Mark


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Mark. We're working on the webpage. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

One of the exciting things about the first meeting will be to talk about the direction of the website. I have a bunch of cool ideas, and I am excited to hear some others. Shortly after that meeting, the site will start to take shape.

jB


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

GWAPA gave us the following goodies for auction/door prizes;

2 sets Aqua Journal #,s 93-96, 100-103, 107, Layout contest 2003, 2004.

1 box Seachem Plant Pack Fundamentals (Flourish, Flourish iron, Flourish excel) 100 ml. each.

Thanks GWAPA!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I said this on the GWAPA forum but it's worth saying here. GWAPA is one Great club and something to aspire towards. 

Thank you GWAPA.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Is 2/18 a firm date? I'd suggest we coordinate meetings with GWAPA since a fair number of us will probably be members of both. Looks like they've planned 2/25, 3/26, and 4/23.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

We thought either the second or third Saturday of each month would work. GWAPA has it's meeting on the fourth Sunday of each month. We chose the third Saturday of Feb. for the first meeting because the second Saturday was a little too soon and right before Jason's birthday. We can always change it at the first meeting if there is a consensus that another day works better.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Emc2 said:


> I said this on the GWAPA forum but it's worth saying here. GWAPA is one Great club and something to aspire towards.
> 
> Thank you GWAPA.


Thanks....

Your welcome, glad we can help.

Please feel free to pick our brains.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Erin;

Do you have an address for Saturday's meeting or have I just missed it?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

You haven't missed it Jim. The first meeting is 2/18/06 at 1:00. Email me at erin at dvaga.com and I'll send you my address.


----------

